# What are riparium planters please?



## peaches (2 Jul 2011)

I have recently created a fancy goldfish tank which is bare bottomed.  This is a first for me, I normally have planted tanks with substrate.  I have used this because one of my fish is telescope eyed and I am worried about possible damage, I am also worried about goldfish getting gravel stuck in their mouths.

My plants in the bare tank are either established on bogwood or in ceramic rings.  I read on a goldfish forum that someone suggested the use of riparium planters.  However, I have no idea what they are.  Can you explain them to me, and also any other ideas for planting in pots in a bare bottom tank.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2011)

You can make your own, very easy.

The planters are basically a shower cady with either substrate, rockwool or hydrocoton, then they are secured to the side of the tank (on top) with either magnets, suction pads or hooks. Usually the planters are used for emersed plants.

Do you want plants under the water or on the top of the tank?

If under water then you can also use plastic pots on most hydrophonic places, b and q may have them.

You can have them in different sizes.

It just depends what you want to have on the tank.

Also note that most goldfish eat plants !  so anubias or ferns may be your option for underwater, and these do not need substrate.


.


----------



## peaches (2 Jul 2011)

Thank you.  I dont think I need riparium planters then.  I want the plants under water.  I have two anubias which you are right, they dont touch.  I also have a pair of bunches of elodea in ceramic rings and another which I think is cabomba.  They have an occasional go at the cabomba but not to the point of destruction.

I wondered if the plants would grow OK without substrate, and if not, I was considering the advisability of terracotta pots filled with compost and topped with gravel and pebbles.  Funnily enough the anubias are doing better than they were doing in my tank with substrate.  I had a problem with them in my other tank when I first got them, the leaves kept getting brown marks on them which looked initially like algae, but it doesnt rub off.   The newest leaves are nice and clean though, as they should be!  I have better lights in this tank though, so thats probably it.

Previous thread re anubias@

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14837&start=10


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jul 2011)

I used plastic aquarium plant holders chopped in half then siliconed on to the back wall.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jul 2011)

Most plants grow well with the roots just in water, just add some ferts to the water.

Why not add some ferns on wood? They need minimum ferts and co2, to grow well.


.


----------



## peaches (3 Jul 2011)

Do you mean Java ferns?  Since we moved here I havent had a lot of success with Java Ferns.  It may be our pH (8) or other factors.  I have some in my tropical tank attached to bogwood and they dont really take off, they stay really small.  When I lived in a soft water area they grew really well.  I will have another go with them but to be honest I have just thrown some bits of it away because they just werent prospering.  I dont have any luck with Indian fern here either.


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Jul 2011)

peaches said:
			
		

> Do you mean Java ferns?  Since we moved here I havent had a lot of success with Java Ferns.  It may be our pH (8)



I can tell you now that it's not because of pH.


----------



## ghostsword (3 Jul 2011)

Like most plant, the java fern needs ferts to grow well, the good thing is that they do not die without ferts or co2, they will just grow slower.

Add some ferts, some co2, little light and they will grow as fast as most plants.


.


----------

